# Cover it with a picture



##  (Nov 7, 2009)

The service panel is mounted over a sheet of steel and the previous service cabinet is still in the wall and is now a j-box. One of the corrections I wrote was to relocate the new cabinet and make the j-box accessible.  The second picture is the result.  It is in a bedroom behind a picture.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture

Are you sure you live in California.  Most of the time I always hear how strict the building code is out there but it looks like you may not have had one before you started working there.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture



			
				tigerloose said:
			
		

> One of the corrections I wrote was to relocate the new cabinet and make the j-box accessible.


If this permit was pulled under the 08 NEC I think you may have a problem with 330.10(A)(11) also.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture

330.10(A)(11)© was a change from 2005 to 2008



> c. 	The insulated conductors under the metallic covering are listed for use in wet locations and a corrosion-resistant jacket is provided over the metallic sheath.


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture

That is not MC cable.  It is a bare #6 grounding electrode conductor in armor.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture



			
				tigerloose said:
			
		

> That is not MC cable.  It is a bare #6 grounding electrode conductor in armor.


Where does the GEC that goes up go?

Also, thanks Jeff, I'll start putting the text with any NEC references.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture



> Where does the GEC that goes up go?


I think they have overhead water service pipes in that area  

There't the electric utility pole and the water pole.


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture

Where does the GEC that goes up go?

It goes into the attic and across the house and down to the water main.

And no Jeff, we don't have Polish water mains.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Cover it with a picture

That one picture is an "Arkansas wall safe" that's were you store your gun and baseball cards!


----------

